# Feeding the teeming hordes from your preps...



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Like to see some other quick recipe ideas by which one could feed a large group of friends/family/compatriots from your stored preps!
Here's a couple of mine... fast and easy, and pretty good too (a whole lot grittier when there's NONE as they say). These are not gourmet meals, but rather good fast eats for a large number.

Chicken casserole
Make a giant pot of rice. Mix in two large cans of cream of mushroom soup. Add a couple-three cans of canned chicken (or ground beef, or corned beef, or ham, or anything you like).
Quick hot casserole that cooks up fast, tastes great, and feeds your small army.

Cheesy Tuna
Make a giant pot of pasta (I have buckets of elbow pasta, but any king will work).
Add in two or three cans of Chef'Boy'R'Dee mac n cheese. This stuff has WAY too much cheese sauce, so will come out about right when mixed with that bigger pot of pasta.
Stir in canned tuna... I like albacore or yellow fin. The giant cans at Costco are a pretty good deal as well.
Again, QUICK and hot and serves a buncha folks.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We all have our favorites, one of mine consist of rice, beans, canned mushrooms, canned chicken mix in marina sauce.

Above portioned to suite.

Sprinkle grated cheese over each plate, pan fried dough on the side.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I cook a casserole similar to yours Stratmaster. 

Chicken and rice casserole:

1 whole chicken roasted for 1 hour and 45 minutes on 375 fahrenheit. Put 4 cups water with oregano and thyme, pepper, salt, ginger and lemon juice from 1 lemon. Put juiced lemon halves inside the chicken with garlic. 
Shred the bird once it’s cooled off and sat.
Cook 6 cups of whatever rice you like. Soak rice for 5 minutes and wash off extra starch before cooking. Add 2 tablespoons of vinegar to water and bring to boil. Cook rice. 
Steam broccoli in separate pot as rice cooks. Only steam for short time...about 4 minutes. Immediately take lid off and cool so broccoli doesn’t over cook in steam.
Add 1 can of cream of chicken, 1 can cream of mushroom and 2 cup chicken broth from pan that has all the drippings. mix all the chicken, rice, broccoli, and sauce/soup in a baking pan. Taste the mixture and see if you need more of anything like salt. Even out everything in the pan and then add a layer of cheddar...I’m generous with the cheddar. On the very top layer I put cornflakes. 

You have to bake it again all together. Bake for 30 minutes at 400 Fahrenheit.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I guess it would depend on what they brought with them.

Or I would lend them a 20 gauge and see what they come back with.

al


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MEXICAN GRILLED CORN

Here is an easy-to-prepare vegetable dish when that first post-SHTF harvest is in. I’ve made this many times, and it’s the hit of the party.

Ingredients:

20 ears fresh corn on the cob
10 small tomatoes
5	tsp chopped garlic
3 green peppers
1 can preserved butter 
Chives
Pepper
Cayenne hot sauce

Directions:

Slice corn off the cob. Core and dice tomato, green pepper and garlic. Add ingredients into melted butter in a HOT non-stick pot. Grill quickly over a high flame, tossing occasionally until the corn is slightly blackened to bring out its sweetness. Add pepper, chives and hot sauce to taste. Serve immediately. 

Hint: Add green beans if you've got them for a heartier dish.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> MEXICAN GRILLED CORN
> 
> Here is an easy-to-prepare vegetable dish when that first post-SHTF harvest in in. I've made this many times, and it's the hit of the party.
> 
> ...


Sounds like TEOTWAWKI is going to be delicious!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have become a firm believer in more spices


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have become a firm believer in more spices


Absolutely! There was a time when spices were as good as gold. Imagine what people would trade for them if a year had passed without even any salt? I go to Winco and hit the bulk spice area pretty hard while it's dirt cheap.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Stone Soup......where everyone expecting to eat would bring something to add to the pot, cause I'm not about to feed the whole neighborhood from just my stuff. Nobody gets a free lunch here. So either they put up or shut up and move right along.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Linguine with Clam Sauce (Bumble Bee)

garlic
olive oil
use the liquid from the clams 
parsley
white wine
basil
powdered lemon (True Lemon)
capers
salt

_mmmm mmm!_


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Stone Soup......where everyone expecting to eat would bring something to add to the pot, cause I'm not about to feed the whole neighborhood from just my stuff. Nobody gets a free lunch here. So either they put up or shut up and move right along.


Gas, Grass or Ass; Nobody rides for free...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Gas, Grass or Ass; Nobody rides for free...


Amen.


----------



## BerryTaylor (Apr 12, 2018)

hello


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

@Denton ^^^^


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

My wife and I have started improving our diet. We buy 5 - 2lb logs
of frozen beef at Costco routinely. One was enough for us to have
2 meals each. We had spaghetti, meat loaf, a variety of burger 
dishes. However in our effort to each better we now have tacos.

For $1.99 we get about 80 tortillas they are pretty small a little 
bigger than a hand. We add a .79 cent can of red beans, .79 cent
can of corn, and .79 cent can of black beans to the meet. We buy
a block of cheese and slice off a little. We add a cut from a head 
of lettuce. We have a plain toco now in the tortilla. We can 
enjoy 5 each for a hefty meal - 4 is better for dieting. My calculation
is 4 would be 600 calories. 

If we were feeding masses 3 per person and 400 calories as we go
with less meet mix. We'd probably add more cans of goods because
its still meet heavy. One 2lb log and the other items would likely 
feed 10 people 3 taco's each.


----------

